# ارجوكم مساعده ضروري لمشروع تخرج لدائرة الكترونية بسيطة



## عاشق الوطن (25 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

لدي مشروع تخرج لهذا الفصل وباقي اقل من ثلاث اسابيع ولازلت الدائرة التي اخترتها واعمل عليها لاتعمل ولا اعرف السبب الرجاء من المختصين المساعده على عجل وضروري وكلي امنيات بان لا يخيب ظني بكم اخواني 


فكرة المشروع :

دائرة الكترونية بسيطة عبارة عن voltge regulator circuit يكون مصدرها لوح شمسي بفرق جهد 15 الى 19 فولت

ويكون الحمل عبارة عن بطارية 12 فولت والفكره بشكل عام هي شحن البطارية الفارغة 12 فولت عن طريق مصدر لوح شمسي بجهد 15 فولت وتحتوي الدائرة على مؤشر ضوئي LED عند اغلاق الدائرة سيضيء المؤشر وعند شحن البطارية بصورة كاملة سينطفيء ال LED المؤشر .


وللعلم الدائرة اخذتها من الانترنت وفضلت بان اختار دائرة بسيطة لكي لا تستهلك الوقت الكثير وتكون مبسطة وسهله

وهذه هي الدائرة 







اولاً هل هذه الدائرة صحيحة وجربت ان اعمل الدائرة ببرنامج السيركت ميكر ولكن لم اجد اثنين من مكونات الدائرة في البرنامج فمن يسطيع تجربتها بواسطة السيركت ميكر ويرسل لي الملف اذا عملت بشكل صحيح ستكون مساعده جيده
وساتاكد بان دائرتي على الاقل صحيحه.

المشكلة الآن بان الدائرة لا تعمل كما يجب بالرغم من تأكدي من تركيبها وتوصيلها لعدة مرات فا الفولت يدخل 15 فولت
وعند مرورة من الترانسيتور 2N3055 يكون اقل للنصف وهنا المشكلة !

وللعلم ايضاُ الترانسيستور 2N5160 غير متوفر في الاسواق ولم اجده فاوضعت معادل له بالقيم وعدا ذلك كل مكونات الدائرة وتوصيلها بالضبط كما هو مطلوب الا ان الدائرة لا تعمل وانا في ورطة واقترب موعد التسليم فارجو منكم اخواني من يستطيع اصلاح الخلل بتغيير جزء من الدائرة او الدائرة او يملك دائرة تؤدي ذات الهدف ارجوكم ساعدوني ومن يملك فكرة لدائرة سهلة التطبيق تناسب ان تكون فكرة مشروع تخرج بسيط وغير مكلف ارجو مساعدتي ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما

في انتظار ردودكم وكل امل بعد الله بمساعدتكم 

اخوكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 مايو 2007)

اخى
جميع هذه المكونات موجودة فى برنامج سيركت ميكر
الخطأ واضح فى المكون 7805 والسبب انه لا يوضح اين الدخل واين الخرج و ربما انك عكست الأطراف
لا يمكن توصيل طرف الخرج جهة 4.3 فولت لأنه سيتسبب فى تلف القطعة
اما ان كانت موصلة كما يجب سيكون اما مجزء الجهد أو مكبر العمليات Lm1458 به مشكلة
الجزء 4.3 فولت غير واضح استخدامه


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (27 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا مع تحليل الاخ ماجد 

78l05 
FEATURES
*Output current up to 100mA
*Fixed output voltage of 5V, 6V, 8V, 9V, 10V, 12V,
15V ,18V and 24V available
*Thermal overload shutdown protection
*Short circuit current limiting





http://www.datasheetarchive.com/search.php?search=78L05&sType=part​


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (27 مايو 2007)

Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> اخى
> جميع هذه المكونات موجودة فى برنامج سيركت ميكر
> الخطأ واضح فى المكون 7805 والسبب انه لا يوضح اين الدخل واين الخرج و ربما انك عكست الأطراف
> لا يمكن توصيل طرف الخرج جهة 4.3 فولت لأنه سيتسبب فى تلف القطعة
> ...


اخي ماجد اعتقد انه لو دققت في اجزء المكون من ال 7805 و 3053 ستراحظ ان الجهد على قاعدة ال 3053 هو 5 فولت و بطرح 0.7 فولت تكون الفولتيه 4.3 فولت ..... على اعتبار ان الترانزستور من السيلكون و الله اعلم


----------



## عاشق الوطن (27 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

شكراا اولاً اعزائي الاستاذ ماجد والاخ المهندس جمال على الرد على مشاركتي والأهتمام منكم اخواني

سأجرب نصيحة الاخ ماجد مره اخرى وسأقوم بالتعليق بلنتائج على الموضوع لاحقاً

ولكن التوصيل صحيح كما هو مطلوب قمت بتطبيقه اكثر من مره للتاكد واستخدمت الداتا شيت اللفولت ريقيلوتور لمعرفة اقطابه واقطاب جميع المكونات .









اما بالنسبة لمكونات الدائرة في السيركت ميكر لم اجد كل من 2n5160 و LM1458 غير موجودين
في برنامج Circuit maker2000 فلم استطع تجربة الدائرة في البرنامج ارجو مساعدتي في هذا ايضاً .

اما بالنسبة للجهد 4.3V فهاذ الجزء من الدائرة ملغي لأنه مصدر لدائرة اخرى لا احتاجها وسأقوم بالغائها مع الترانسيتور 2N3053 

هل الترانسيتور 2N3055 يستهلك اكثر من 6 فولت !! 
هذا غير معقول لأنه يأخذ من collector اكثر من 13 فولت ويمر من ال emitter 6 فولت فقط .

فا رغبت بان اعرف منكم كيف يحدث drop voltage عند هذه النقطه من الدائرة وهي 2N3055

في انظار ردودكم اعزائي الوقت يمر وانا للآن لم اصلح الخلل في الدائرة 

اخوكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 مايو 2007)

أخى
تحليلك صحيح ولكنى لم اكن اعلم فيم يستخدم وقد قمت مشكورا بالتوضيح ومادمت تنوى الغاء هذا الجهد يمكنك استبدال القطعة بزينر 5 فولت و قد استخدمت لإمداد قاعدة الترانزيسور 3053 بالتيار اللازم
لتوضيح ما تريد فبالرجوع للقطعة 1458 ستجد انها مكبر عمليات يعمل كمقارن وعليه إما يفتح 3055 أو يغلقة من خلال 3904 و 5160 وعندما يفتح ، يمر تيار من خلاله ثم الدايود لشحن المكثف 220 فى الخرج والذى يحتاج لفترة تعتمد على قيمة تيار الحمل المسحوب حتى يعلو قليلا عن القيمة التى تضع 5 فولت على طرف المكبر 1458 فيقفل 3055 و نظرا لوجود هذا المكثف لا تلاحظ فتح وقفل الترانزيستور فقط تذبذبات حول 5 فولت
فى سيركت ميكر يبدو ان مكتبتك غير مكتملة ولكن هذا الرقم قريب جدا من 741 أو للذقة 747 لأن 741 به مكبر واحد بدلا من 2 يمكنك استخدام اى بديل فى التمثيل
هناك حل آخر وهو استخدام اى مكبر مزدوج مثل 747 أو 1458 و قم بفتح النافذة لتعديل قيم أو خواص الجزء - قم بتعديل خواصه بما يناسب 1458 واحفظه باسم 1458
يمكنك عمل نفس الشء مع الترانزيستورات
يمكنك بالطبع معرفة الخواص للمكبر او الترانزيستور من
http://www.alldatasheet.com
أو حل آخر ابحث عن SPICE بالأحرف الكبيرة وليست الصغيرة ستجد ملفات السبايس الخاصة بمعظم القطع والتى يمكن استيرادها داخل سيركت ميكر وهى توصف القطعة كهربيا الخ


----------



## عاشق الوطن (28 مايو 2007)

شكراا على الرد الوافي اخي ساقوم بتجربة نصائحك الآن وساعلمك بالنتائج شكراا شكراا جزبلاص على اهتمامك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 مايو 2007)

فى انتظار اخبارك و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشق الوطن (29 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

الاخ العزيز ماجد


الخلل لا زال موجود وياست من الدائرة والوقت يمضي ولا استطيع تضييع وقت اكثر فاضطررت با ن اغير الدائرة كاملة من خلال تصفحي في ملتقاكم الغالي وجدت موضوع يحتوي على دائرة تشابه لحد كبير دائرتي وهي موجودة في الرابط التالي 

http://www.arabelect.net/projects/245.htm

ساقوم بتجربة هذه الدائرة ولكني سأوصلها بلوح شمي بجهد 15-19فولت فهل في رأيك استاذي العزيز ستعمل الدائرة بشكل ممتاز بعد حذف جزء الـ دارة تقويم مرشحة مع محول من الدائرة وابدالها بالوح الشمسي بالجهد المطلوب .

انا حالياً وجدت القطع لهذه الدائرة وساقوم بتركيبها وتجربتها ماعدا ال diode 1N457 فهل هناك بديل له وهل هذه الدائرة مشابه لدائرتي السابقه وستعمل جيداً في رأيك.

وهل لك ان تشرح لي الدائرة وكيفية عملها بالتفصيل لكي اكون مستوعب وفاهم الدائرة عند تقديمها وتجهيزها بعد عملها بشكل مقبول وسأكون ممتن كثيراً لك .

في انتظار ردك اخي ماجد

والسلام عليكم اخي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 مايو 2007)

اخى
تقول انك يأست - لماذا لا تكتب ما واجهت ربما استطعنا مساعدتك فالزملاء كثيرون وكلنا نود مساعدة المجتهدون و متعة الوصول اكبر كلما زادت المشاكل
عموما الدائرة الثانية ايضا تقوم بالعمل فقط هناك فارق وهو انها تعمل باسلوب خطى اى الفولت يكون مثلا 12 ويظل هكذا حتى تفصل البطارية وهذا يجعل زمن الشحن طويل اما الاولى فتعمل كسويتش اى يكون الجهدعالى بدون بطارية وذلك لاعطاء تيار شحن كبير وعند وصول جهد البطارية للقيمة للقيمة المطلوبة يغلق مما يجعل زمن الشحن اقل بكثير
تقديرى للامر ان الدائرة تعمل ولكنك تفترض انها تعمل باسلوب مختلف


----------



## omar_beyaty (30 مايو 2007)

م.رائد الجمّال قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مع تحليل الاخ ماجد
> 
> 78l05
> FEATURES
> ...



ارجو التصحيح اخي فان اول pin من على اليسار هو الـinput واخر pin من على اليمين هو output مع الشكر ونحن متواصلين لحل المعضلة في هذه الدائرة


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (30 مايو 2007)

omar_beyaty قال:


> ارجو التصحيح اخي فان اول pin من على اليسار هو الـinput واخر pin من على اليمين هو output مع الشكر ونحن متواصلين لحل المعضلة في هذه الدائرة


اخي العزيز الترتيب صحيح 
و ارجو ان تقوم بتنزيل هذا الملف


----------



## omar_beyaty (30 مايو 2007)

عفوا اخي رائد فاني اتكلم عن الregulatorذو الحاوية to-220 وانت تتكلم عن نوعية الحاوية to-92 والظاهر ان هنالك اختلاف في ترقيم المخارج بين الحاويات كما ظاهر من الdata sheet .... مع تقديري لك


----------



## omar_beyaty (30 مايو 2007)

عفوا اخي رائد فاني اتكلم عن الregulatorذو الحاوية to-220 وانت تتكلم عن نوعية الحاوية to-92 والظاهر ان هنالك اختلاف في ترقيم المخارج بين الحاويات كما ظاهر من الdata sheet .... مع تقديري لك


----------



## omar_beyaty (30 مايو 2007)

هل الترانسيتور 2N3055 يستهلك اكثر من 6 فولت !! 
هذا غير معقول لأنه يأخذ من collector اكثر من 13 فولت ويمر من ال emitter 6 فولت فقط .

اخي العزيز عاشق الوطن الدائرة التي تتكلم منها والتي تتكون منها الtr3055 هي عبارة عن احد انواع منظمات الفولتية وتدعى series regulatorعن طريق التحكم بقيمة التيار خلال الترانزستور الرئيسي ، فهو اساسا يعتمد بتثبيت الفولتية عن طريق تثبيت التيار المار واحداث dropفي الترانزستور، هنا في هذه الدائر يتم التحكم بقيمة التيار المار بمقدار ما يسمح به الترانزستور الصغير (drive)المربوط على base الـ 3055 حيث يفتح اكثر متى ما احتاج الحمل الى تيار اكثر وبالتالي بزيادة الفولتية علىالـ base يتم زيادة مرور التيار الرئيسي الى دائرة الشحن..مع الشكر


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (30 مايو 2007)

لا عليك اخي عمر 
انا عرف ما تقصد و اعرف القطعه التي ادرجتها 
و الحمد لله الفائده تعم .... وانصح الاخوه والاخوات عدم الاعتماد على الذاكره في معظم التركيب لان بعض الشركات تقوم بقلب التوصيلات لاتتميز عن غيرها و هناك الكثير من الشركات اليابانيه تفعل ذلك 
و حياك الله اخي عمر


----------

